# Financial software the likes of quicken or money



## moebiwan (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey all, new mac owner and poster.

I have a quick question. On my previous XP laptop, we used MS Money for our home budgeting and was wonder if the only similar product on the Mac is the Intuit Quicken suite? Unfortunately, we prefer MS Money over quicken (brrr...) but I haven't found anything else on this topic. 

Anyone have suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## tango (Apr 5, 2008)

It doesn't look like there's a mac-friendly version of Money, however you can probably run the program if you run Bootcamp (Windows on mac)


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Quicken for mac I hear has lots of problems and a severe lack of support. Best bet is to keep an offline PC or use bootcamp or a program like parallels/vmware fusion. 

I don't really use budgeting software so I can't recommend a good alternative although I'm sure there are a few.


----------



## moebiwan (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the input. Is bootcamp pretty easy to set up these days? I seriously JUST got the mac so I'm a total noob. Thanks again for the information!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This may be the closest thing you'll find to Quicken for Mac:

iBank 3 - IGG Software, LLC

I have used Quicken for Mac for years without any problems, but I only use it for check registers, budgeting, charts and reports. I tried iBank in it's Beta stage but found it a bit slow. It may be better now.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

moebiwan said:


> Hey all, new mac owner and poster.
> 
> I have a quick question. On my previous XP laptop, we used MS Money for our home budgeting and was wonder if the only similar product on the Mac is the Intuit Quicken suite? Unfortunately, we prefer MS Money over quicken (brrr...) but I haven't found anything else on this topic.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions? Thanks!


Man, there's a ton of financial programs for the Mac ... apparently developers have figured out that Mac owners are (on average) richer than PC owners! 

The Mac version of Quicken is quite different than the PC version, so you may want to give that a spin. There's also Moneydance, Liquid Ledger, MYOB, the aforementioned iBank and a ton of others (not all of which are at the level of Money/Quicken).

Here's a good starting place. I can't recommend anything because I still have an accountant and thus never use financial software.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I use Cha-Ching. It's pretty simple but my needs are simple.


----------



## Oldbob (Feb 17, 2008)

I use Budget. It's easy enough for me to use and it easily manages my household finances. It's also inexpensive. 
Budget (Mac OS X)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

If none of these meet your needs, you might want to look at CrossOver for Mac ($60). Should run Money just fine without having to go through all the rigamarole of setting up and buying another copy of Windows. Perfectly ridiculous to have to do that just to run one program.


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

You could also check out MoneyWell and Prospects.


----------



## moebiwan (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! Great links, and thanks again to everyone. 

I actually have a few software suites that still requires XP to run properly (Citrix, Autocad, etc) so I'm installing boot camp anyway. However, I will certainly give the rest of these a try since I'm still on Money 04 (the later money versions requires you to store banking information on MS servers and that's just silly).


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I'm using iBank and quite like it. It doesn't have direct downloading to a lot of Canadian banks, but it's trivial to go on to your bank's site and download the Quicken file, which iBank will import. It's even smart enough not to import duplicates, so you can download quicken files as often as you want without paying attention to the dates.


----------

